
Server-Side Tagging in Google Tag Manager - dbielik
https://www.simoahava.com/analytics/server-side-tagging-google-tag-manager/
======
modarts
> Many of the benefits and concerns are tackled in their respective chapters.
> Even so, I want to emphasize that Server-side tagging has the potential to
> overturn the current dynamic of data collection and governance for an
> organization. You own and have full control over the server-side
> environment. You have access to tools and methods to thoroughly vet and
> validate the traffic between network sources and your advertising and
> analytics endpoints.

Not quite sure what's so revolutionary about this -- isn't this what Segment
and other similar products have been offering for the better part of a decade?

~~~
jon_wu
Not exactly. Although Segment has some backend integrations, most tags still
need to be on the client side. Each tag typically tracks its own cookies and
uses third-party cookies to learn more about each user. However, as those
cookies are starting to go away and privacy is starting to increase, we may
see a big shift.

I'm hopeful something like this will take off. I'm tired of adding so many
slow third-party tags.

